# Check out the time on this...



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Sep 2008)

Is it screwy for anyone else?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Sep 2008)

Says 2306 but that doesn't even match the time up in the right corner which is 1806. (Even though my local time here is actually 1706 ). What do you guys see?


----------



## McG (15 Sep 2008)

I noticed the time seemed all screwy earlier today (or maybe last night).  Don't recall how many hours off it was, but it was many.


----------



## McG (15 Sep 2008)

My last was posted at 18:24:57 but is shows 23:24:57


----------



## George Wallace (15 Sep 2008)

I just logged on and your Post time and the time you are typing are not matching.  

MCG last posted at 1825.

My post is going to be made at approx 1830 hrs.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Sep 2008)

This is what it looks like to me:


 Re: Check out the time on this... 
« Reply #4 on: Today at 18:30:44 » Quote Modify Remove Split Topic  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I just logged on and your Post time and the time you are typing are not matching.  

MCG last posted at 1825.

My post is going to be made at approx 1830 hrs.



Or am I looking at different time stamps than you guys.


----------



## McG (15 Sep 2008)

I checked my profile & it shows 0 hrs offset from the forum time, so that is not the cause.


----------



## McG (15 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Or am I looking at different time stamps than you guys.


You are looking in the right spot.  I see:



Re: Check out the time on this...
« Reply #4 on: Today at 23:30:44 »

I just logged on and your Post time and the time you are typing are not matching. 

MCG last posted at 1825.

My post is going to be made at approx 1830 hrs.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Sep 2008)

ODD!

Would that be a problem related to settings or a cookie problem?  

I am on the DWAN right now, (which uses IE) so could it be a problem with a different browser?  Firefox?  The new Google Beta browser?


----------



## McG (15 Sep 2008)

I don't think it is browser.  I am getting the same wrong time on IE 7 and on Firefox 3.0.1


----------



## McG (15 Sep 2008)

To confuse things even more, the times are correct when I see the most recent posts on the forums main page, and on any posts in "Show unread posts since last visit" or "Show new replies to your posts."


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Sep 2008)

Very odd... I'll try to spend a bit of time on it. Since nobody else has reported it, clearly Baker hasn't seen this problem yet.


----------



## old medic (16 Sep 2008)

It (the messages times) appear to be five hours ahead when I look at it. ie. it was 00:40 Eastern when I wrote this, but the message is time 
stamped 05:40


----------



## George Wallace (16 Sep 2008)

Let's see what I have at 0624 hrs in the morning?


----------



## George Wallace (16 Sep 2008)

My computer clock is off by a couple of minutes, but this is how the post appears to me:



 Re: Check out the time on this... 
« Reply #13 on: Today at 06:28:07 » Quote Modify Remove Split Topic  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Let's see what I have at 0624 hrs in the morning?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (16 Sep 2008)

I made the following post at about 0909 this morning (my local time) but the post (and the subsequent post on that thread) is date/timed in the future by several hours.


> *Re: Somali Pirates*
> « Reply #75 on: Today at *14:09:13* »



Is there a glitch with the clock on the server or did I accidentally trigger my time machine and forward myself to the future?  All times on other posts I made and on my profile appear to be correct.  I'm having a "Twilight Zone" moment.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (16 Sep 2008)

Mike is having some issues with the clock, but only you see it as the wrong time, to everyone else it should be fine.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Sep 2008)

Haven't figured it out yet, but am still digging.

This post shows as:

« Reply #2 on: Today at 00:07:16 »

To me, so I'm also affected.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Sep 2008)

And it is still you and a couple of others.  I am using Vista and IE7 right now and that isn't the problem.  I see your post as:





 Re: Is there a problem with clock? or did I go forward to the future? 
« Reply #17 on: Today at 19:07:16 »  MilPoints Quote Modify Remove Split Topic  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Haven't figured it out yet, but am still digging.

This post shows as:

« Reply #2 on: Today at 00:07:16 »

To me, so I'm also affected.


----------



## armyvern (16 Sep 2008)

Mine are showing timestamps that are in line with my clock. I'm making this at 2016hrs my local - and that's how it shows to me.

Freaky ...



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Mine are showing timestamps that are in line with my clock. I'm making this at 2016hrs my local - and that's how it shows to me.
> 
> Freaky ...



And I'm seeing George's post below as 20:07 ... which would be correct as per my +1 setting on the site.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Sep 2008)

It would be a real coincidence if several people at the same time did a MS update, or another update, which may have changed their Time Zone settings?


----------



## navymich (16 Sep 2008)

Just saw this thread and not sure if this might be in anyway connected.  But this morning on facebook (and this has happened before too), the time was off on my messages.  For example, I knew that I had sent a message last night at about 10pm, but this morning the time stamp on it showed it being sent at about 6pm.  I use Firefox.


----------



## HItorMiss (16 Sep 2008)

My time stamp is all wacky...
« Reply #21 on: Today at 00:26:37 »

Thats from airmich's post.

Current timeis 19:30


----------



## navymich (16 Sep 2008)

I'm having no problems with the site here.  Time stamp is all good and proper for me.


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Sep 2008)

My clock is fine ???

-Deadpan


----------



## ironduke57 (27 Sep 2008)

I have the same problem. I posted around 00:26 last night, but the forum show´s it as 05:26. 
The local time in my Profil is right as is the time in the right corner under the forum logo. 
(Latest IE7 /XP, This Post should be around 10.58 of my local time.)

edit: and it say´s it´s 15.58.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Sep 2008)

I'm going to give this a try.

Edited to include - Works OK here.


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Sep 2008)

I'll try, too.

Yep! Works fine here: MS Windows/Firefox in Ottawa


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Sep 2008)

Let's see if this works......



....yep, no problem here, either.

Firefox in Kingston


----------



## SupersonicMax (27 Sep 2008)

He may have fixed it! Seems like all post were date stamped in zulu time??


----------



## ironduke57 (27 Sep 2008)

It´s getting worse. Now my posts from today are not from today anymore but from "yesterday".

edit: Local time (GMT+1) 19.28->Post time "Today at 00:27:07"->So for this part of the forum it is already tomorrow which would explain the "yesterday" thing.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Sep 2008)

Well, it all seems clear enough to me.

Look
.

.

.

.

.

.

.

here for the answer.


----------



## ironduke57 (27 Sep 2008)

;D

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Sep 2008)

Sorry, still trying to figure out the cause... I think it may have been a recent software update...


----------



## Shamrock (28 Oct 2008)

I'm having problems with time also.

Time now is 1637.

The time in my profile setting matches the real time here; my last active time on my profile is the same.  Time in my recent read/unread topics corelates with these two times.  However, the time in my personal messages is off by a few hours.

This message shows a time stamp of 2137.  Showing my latest posts shows it having a time of 1637.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Oct 2008)

Shamrock... I see the wonky time too. Still have not been able to figure out what the cause of it is.


----------



## Shamrock (28 Oct 2008)

Have you tried fuelling the flux capacitor and running the servers at less than 88Hz?


----------



## Blakey (28 Oct 2008)

I've had to go in and adjust the +/- Time Offset on two occasions in the last month as well, it seems to keep resetting(?) itself to -2 hrs when in fact its only 1 for me.


----------



## ironduke57 (11 Dec 2008)

Just a little bump.

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 Jan 2009)

And the time discrepancy appears to be fixed (for me anyway).  Thanks, Mike (or was this one of those mysterious glitches that was suddenly rectified without knowing the cause or the solution).


----------



## ironduke57 (13 Jan 2009)

Hell yes! It looks like it is fixed! Excellent! Thx!

Regards,
ironduke57


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Jan 2009)

Wish I could take credit for it, but the daemons have been exorcised without my intentional involvement!


----------

